# Is it possible to track Internet activity with the ip address?



## siju (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi 

I had given my PC's ipv4 address to one of my collegeue for business purpose.Will it be possible for them to track my internet activity with the same?

Rgds,
Siju


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi Siju, welcome to TSF

No, they will not be able to track your internet activities just by having your IP address, but you shouldn't be giving out personal information to people you don't trust. There's no reason why a business colleague would need your IP address.


----------



## gekas (Sep 13, 2011)

Well, sometimes it is possible. If your colleague has administrative access to a node (a router or an intermediate server), through which your traffic goes, then yes, that person can get a complete log of your internet activity. It is not possible to spy on https traffic though, but it is still possible to get the list of the https sites visited. The same is true for secure (TLS) mail exchange.


----------

